# Headphones Under ~5k



## ricky641b (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey im IN Very Confused State Right Now...First Of All Im Not able to decide that i should buy dock for my ipod or Headphones under rs 5000 ......
So Now I have two questions But similar One 
1.Which Dock Should Buy ~rs5000 (With Remote)
2.Which HeadPhones Should i BUy ~rs5000 ( I want One With Good Base )

And one More Question is Wireless Headphones Good?????


----------



## red dragon (Jan 8, 2012)

It is bass not base!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 8, 2012)

2) You can have a look at Audio Technica ATH-AD500 [ATH-AD500] - Rs.5,200.00 : Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India, it is open in nature, though, yet one of the best in sub 5k category. Choose according to your tastes.


----------



## ricky641b (Jan 8, 2012)

red dragon said:


> It is bass not base!!




hahaha...sorry....thats stupid.....i know...it was just mistake......It is Prounounced that way so I typed that.....


----------



## sukant (Jan 9, 2012)

If bass is a priority dont go for the AD series , lack bass pretty much . I own a AD700 and they lack bass else they were a total VFM buy at 5900 bucks , maybe you can go for the T-500 or ATH-M35 from Audio Technica from Pristine Note.
Had a HD280Pro , that also sounded good just about had enuf bass but problem was being used to the AD700 the HD280pro did not go down too well for me , maybe you may like see if you can demo the same.


----------



## Avythus (Jan 12, 2012)

If Bass is your only priority, you can get cheap ones as well. A short list of what I've come across (not necessarily tried):

1) Sony MDR ED12LP - bass boost, under Rs.1000/- (never used)
2) Sennheiser CX 180 - bass boost ( used them, they're good )
3) Sennheiser CX 300ii - good overall, including bass (never used)
4) Klipsch S4i - Good overall, ~ Rs.4,200 (using).

I'm using the S4i's. They're specifically for iDevices, but I use them with my Galaxy S2 and Cowon C2. They're really good when it comes to sound reproduction as well as noise isolation. 
You can also look up various reviews and comparisons online on the S4i's. These are the ones I would personally recommend(assuming you have one of the last 3 generations of the iPod Touch).


----------



## VarunN (Jan 13, 2012)

Look for Audio Technica ATH-T500, it will cost u around 3400/-

Great frequency response of 10-25,000Hz.


----------



## ricky641b (Jan 16, 2012)

I Wanted To Ask One Thing That The Gaming Headsets of sennheiser or SOny Are Good For Listening Music or Do they Have Good Bass ...or They Are Just Simply good For Gaming......


----------



## sukant (Jan 16, 2012)

Sony gaming headsets ?? , never heard of any . The sennheiser gaming headsets are said to do pretty good with music too though they are mainly for gaming , i m talking about sennheiser 333d or sennheiser 330


----------



## ricky641b (Jan 16, 2012)

@Sukant
Yes their is one pc gaming headset from sony
DR-GA200 ~Rs 3500



VarunN said:


> Look for Audio Technica ATH-T500, it will cost u around 3400/-
> 
> Great frequency response of 10-25,000Hz.



From Where Can I Buy ....I M From Punjab......I Searched But It Didnt Find Any Store/Dealer/Distributor In Punjab.......And I dont Have Credit/Debit Card Through Which I Can Buy It Online....Please Tell Me Any other Way Through Which i Can Buy.........I Liked This Headphones Very Much........


----------



## sukant (Jan 16, 2012)

Contact them over phone or by PM , get their account details and verify stock and do the payment by depositing cash into their account by going directly to the bank.This is the only way incase you dont have a bank account.


----------



## ricky641b (Jan 16, 2012)

sukant said:


> Contact them over phone or by PM , get their account details and verify stock and do the payment by depositing cash into their account by going directly to the bank.This is the only way incase you dont have a bank account.



Thanks For The Suggestion.....But Wont It Involve Soem Risk...If they Dont Send the Product ....What Can i Do Then(Just In Case)..???..


----------



## ricky641b (Jan 16, 2012)

I m Now Confused Between Sennheiser HD202 ii or HD 408.?????Plz Clear My Confusion .....I Have Just HEard The Demo Of HD408...and i Pretty Much Liked That....i Just Want To Know About HD 202 ii ANd Is It Better in Any Way Compared to HD408 ?????


----------



## sukant (Jan 17, 2012)

@ricky
If you go by technical methodologies risk is involved , but pristinenote wont cheat you for sure , they have built too good a reputation to cheat anyone , they have their presence established on forums , ebay etc. 
Get in contact with them over email . Can PM you the email id's if needed . 

With respect to your other query the HD 428 has a good reputation ,but its not a totally for bass headphone(opinion from a user who is my colleague) , with a budget like yours the HD202 should nowhere come in your mind  , get the audio technica ones , if any issues arise pristine note will surely help you .

P.S: I am no rep or salesperson of PN  , but his reputation and service and pricing is worth a praise anytime.


----------



## ricky641b (Jan 17, 2012)

sukant said:


> @ricky
> If you go by technical methodologies risk is involved , but pristinenote wont cheat you for sure , they have built too good a reputation to cheat anyone , they have their presence established on forums , ebay etc.
> Get in contact with them over email . Can PM you the email id's if needed .
> 
> ...



Thanks Bro For This Help......I Just Want To Request One More Favour From You !!!!! My Budget Certainly Going Higher It iS Going upto Rs4000 but i Want Under Rs 3000 Can You Suggested Me Any Other Audio Technica Headphone Which Would Be Better Than Sennheiser.......


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 18, 2012)

^M35/T500, M35 being on the darker side and T-500 being on brighter side.


----------



## sukant (Jan 18, 2012)

Buy a M35 bro , supposed to be a good performer and an cheaper alterantive for M50.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 20, 2012)

I have not heard M35 personally,but have read it is more neutral and not bass heavy like M50,the high impedance does not help matters without an amp.

I can suggest you something which is not bass heavy but has brilliant mid..
Shure SRH440!
Most bass heads hate it..but it is one of the most neutral HP I have ever heard.
It is not fun sounding but dead accurate!!
The elder brother SRH840 albiet )pricey,a very good buy(will take it over M50 anyday!


----------



## ricky641b (Jan 24, 2012)

I want one more help from You guys  i assure this is definitely the last one
Im going with Audio technica ATH T-500 for total of Rs 3900 including all charges ...
And i want to ask Does this Comes with Indian Warranty from pristinenote.com
And How to use Debit Card to make payment with pristinenote.com (i have arranged my friends Debit Card)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 24, 2012)

Ya, Pristinenote provides Indian warranty. For payment, why don't you contact them?


----------



## ricky641b (Jan 24, 2012)

yeah I Contacted Them They Answered All My Doubts.....Thnx.....So Audio Technica ATH-T500 is then the best in This Rs4000?.....I Dont Go Over this Budget!!.......I Should Order Na??????........Moreover Is It Good With Listening With Phone's Or Ipod's?...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes  But I'd recommend you to order it from TE (techenclave.com), you'll save a few bucks.  Also, it seems prices of T500 have increased as I was getting them for 3500(shipped) 1 month ago.


----------



## ricky641b (Jan 25, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yes  But I'd recommend you to order it from TE (techenclave.com), you'll save a few bucks.  Also, it seems prices of T500 have increased as I was getting them for 3500(shipped) 1 month ago.




I Was Researching For Shure Srh440 ..anD People Are Saying It is better Than Ath-T500 Sound Wise Not Comfort Wise Should I Give Second Thought To This Shure Headphones!!!!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 25, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> I Was Researching For Shure Srh440 ..anD People Are Saying It is better Than Ath-T500 Sound Wise Not Comfort Wise Should I Give Second Thought To This Shure Headphones!!!!!



Thats something personal taste. So I'd suggest you to try before you buy


----------



## ricky641b (Jan 29, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Thats something personal taste. So I'd suggest you to try before you buy



Thats the main problem..their is no way to try it out 
.I am not able to find shure headphones here in my city
And to buy Audio Technica Headphones their is no choice but from online and for that i m totally dependent user reviews ..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 29, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> Thats the main problem..their is no way to try it out
> .I am not able to find shure headphones here in my city
> And to buy Audio Technica Headphones their is no choice but from online and for that i m totally dependent user reviews ..



Same with me


----------



## ricky641b (Jan 30, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Same with me



Seriously For Past 20 Days or more I m researching On these headphones Things . I m First And Probably Last Time Spending This Much Money On Headphones And So I want To Buy The Best One. My Parents were Going To Gift Me Headphones on MY Birthday But I said I Will See My myself and Buy The Best one..But Now This **** is MAking Me Go Crazy And Im Deciding To Just Buy Some Desi HEadphones of Rs400 And Enjoy My Life....lol.....Rather Than Sleepless Night To Buy Which Headphones.....I Think I Have Gone Crazy!!!!!



dashing.sujay said:


> Same with me



And Today i Listened Beats By Dr Dre approx Rs4500 and Bass Was Awesum , But I Felt The Overall Sound Was OK OK!!..Not so Great As Its Bass ....What Do U Say Compared to Audio Techinca One's....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 30, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> Seriously For Past 20 Days or more I m researching On these headphones Things . I m First And Probably Last Time Spending This Much Money On Headphones And So I want To Buy The Best One. My Parents were Going To Gift Me Headphones on MY Birthday But I said I Will See My myself and Buy The Best one..But Now This **** is MAking Me Go Crazy And Im Deciding To Just Buy Some Desi HEadphones of Rs400 And Enjoy My Life....lol.....Rather Than Sleepless Night To Buy Which Headphones.....I Think I Have Gone Crazy!!!!!



Exactly my feelings.  I had been in same situation since 2 months! Even though I had budget of 4k, I settled for a 2k headphone (I'll get that in couple of days, then update  ). Though ordering like this is akin to gamble, but I hadn't any option, plus was mind f*ked and confused like you. 



ricky641b said:


> And Today i Listened Beats By Dr Dre approx Rs4500 and Bass Was Awesum , But I Felt The Overall Sound Was OK OK!!..Not so Great As Its Bass ....What Do U Say Compared to Audio Techinca One's....



Sorry I can't say anything about Dr Dre. Though they're a respected name, but without trying them, I can't say anything. Wait for my update for my headphone, then may be it will help you in your selection.


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2012)

Buy Dr Dre Snoop Dogg edition.


----------



## ricky641b (Jan 30, 2012)

Faun said:


> Buy Dr Dre Snoop Dogg edition.



Please Elaborate More !!! Likewise On Which basis You Are Suggesting Dr Dre Snoop Dog Edition


----------



## Faun (Jan 31, 2012)

^^extend your budget and get Audiotechnica ATH M50. It's worth every penny. Save for couple of months more.

Dr Dre headphones are overpriced for the quality they offer.


----------



## ricky641b (Jan 31, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Exactly my feelings.  I had been in same situation since 2 months! Even though I had budget of 4k, I settled for a 2k headphone (I'll get that in couple of days, then update  ). Though ordering like this is akin to gamble, but I hadn't any option, plus was mind f*ked and confused like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't say anything about Dr Dre. Though they're a respected name, but without trying them, I can't say anything. Wait for my update for my headphone, then may be it will help you in your selection.



And You Ordered Which Headphone?????



Faun said:


> ^^extend your budget and get Audiotechnica ATH M50. It's worth every penny. Save for couple of months more.
> 
> Dr Dre headphones are overpriced for the quality they offer.



I have Already Exceeded My Budget From 2k to 5k ....Now to 7k ..Its Just Getting Increased and Increased.....its Seems That their is no End.....More im Researching oN Headphones the More it is Exceeding......Although i Will try To Definitely Increase My Budget..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 31, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-443.html#post1571839


----------



## ricky641b (Jan 31, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-443.html#post1571839




haha...CONGRATZ MAN!!!!! FOR NEW Headphones...Finally After 2 Months Of researching And Banging Your head All Over Internet And Forums For Searching Headphones You Finally Bought it........hahahah..Very Lucky....I Hope I Also Might Buy In Future If I Would Be Cleared from Alll my Dilemmas .........Congratz Once Again......

I Will Not ask You Review It Just Now ..As You Would Be So Excited to get This One ..And listening to All your Fav. Songs.......So review it After A Day or Two .......Whenever You Get Time....ENJOY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 31, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> Bro What is this For???



At least click on that 



Spoiler



Its your question's answer.


----------



## ricky641b (Jan 31, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> At least click on that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Have Edited My Post....BRO!!!!!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 31, 2012)

^Thnx  Yeah will surely do a review after judging it.


----------



## ricky641b (Jan 31, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Thnx  Yeah will surely do a review after judging it.



And One More Thing What Was Your Mode Of Payment??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 31, 2012)

^NEFT


----------



## sukant (Feb 1, 2012)

@ricky641b 

Bro go get the headphones from PristineNote once you decide on one , he wont dupe you dont worry.


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2012)

So far my experience with pristine note has been very positive. Would certainly recommend them.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 1, 2012)

sukant said:


> @ricky641b
> 
> Bro go get the headphones from PristineNote once you decide on one , he wont dupe you dont worry.




Actually I have Decided On To Buy The ATH-M50 but they are sold out . So I M Waiting For The day When They Will Be In Stock...And I Have Debit Card And I was Not Able to Decide Which Mode Of Payment To Choose ..i Tried To Contact Pristinenote But Their is No reply For Them.


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2012)

^^online mode of payment is NEFT.


----------



## sukant (Feb 2, 2012)

You can either do cash deposit into his account . or wired transfer thru ur online account , there is no other mode of payment.
Even i am waiting for the M50 to be back in stock .


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 2, 2012)

@ricky641b So finally which headphone you purchased ?


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 2, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> @ricky641b So finally which headphone you purchased ?



ahhaha...I m Still In The Process Of Finalising My Headphone...Its keep Jumping Between Audio Technica ATH-T500(Approx. Rs 3900) or Shure SRH 440(Approx. Rs 5200)......(if I COULD EXCEED MY BUDGET then only )  ATH - M50 ( More Than Rs 7500) . I m Still Confused Between These..Moreover Im Going To buy After a Week or So Due To Some Personal Problems. So After a Week I Will Definitely Order one.



dashing.sujay said:


> ^Thnx  Yeah will surely do a review after judging it.



Bro When Are you going To review Those piece of Headphones....I M Waiting For Your Review


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 2, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> ahhaha...I m Still In The Process Of Finalising My Headphone...Its keep Jumping Between Audio Technica ATH-T500(Approx. Rs 3900) , Shure SRH 440(Approx. Rs 5200) or ATH - M50 ( More Than Rs 7500) . I m Still Confused Between These..Moreover Im Going To buy After a Week or So Due To Some Personal Problems. So After a Week I Will Definitely Order one.



M50 & T500+Shure 440 are totally worlds apart. I mean you can't compare M50 with T500. It is DEFINITELY better.





> Bro When Are you going To review Those piece of Headphones....I M Waiting For Your Review



I'll do it before this sunday bro, just waiting for burn-in and sufficient time.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 2, 2012)

sukant said:


> You can either do cash deposit into his account . or wired transfer thru ur online account , there is no other mode of payment.
> Even i am waiting for the M50 to be back in stock .



What Would Be Its Expected Price ?.....If You may have seen its earlier Price After Some Discount ?..Just Approx.....



dashing.sujay said:


> M50 & T500+Shure 440 are totally worlds apart. I mean you can't compare M50 with T500. It is DEFINITELY better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Know But its way Over my Budget.....I m just confused between ATH and Shure ....And Im Considering is it Worth Paying Rs 2500 For Shure Headphones Over ATH ones....( Because I Will Also Order SHURE 840 EARCUPS of Rs 1450)

Please just Tell Me This IS IT Worth Paying Rs 2500 More For SHURE Headphones Over ATH T500 Ones....Please SomeBody Just Answer This Question With Proper Explanation......


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 3, 2012)

Mate listen it's  goods thing if you asking others opinion and  information, but it's depends on you which type of sound signature you liked because every single person have a different way to judge and elaborate according to their needs, how they feel about it.

If you ask some how is AKG 701 , you will get negative response because most of the people don't like neutral sound, lot of thing are depends on amp,ohms, cord, burning time (for AKG cans needs 400 hr for treble and 300-350 hr for bass) and what type of music you listen plus comfort level. 

Take your time, easy, do your research and if possible borrow few headphones from your friends to analysis yourself , In my case I need 1 to 2 hr to feel the sound with different track (sorry I take too much time). Even I spend 1.5 month on researching and listening different headphone, so it's a one time investment if you are going to spend more than seven thousands.    

In my opinion Audio-Technica ATH M50S, I think it's not in a list, sorry for that. Shure is also good option, I trust this brand more than Technica (my taste). Look at others brand also.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 3, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Mate listen it's  goods thing if you asking others opinion and  information, but it's depends on you which type of sound signature you liked because every single person have a different way to judge and elaborate according to their needs, how they feel about it.
> 
> If you ask some how is AKG 701 , you will get negative response because most of the people don't like neutral sound, lot of thing are depends on amp,ohms, cord, burning time (for AKG cans needs 400 hr for treble and 300-350 hr for bass) and what type of music you listen plus comfort level.
> 
> ...



Yeah Thanks Bro..I Totally Understand That Every Individual Has Different Taste .....I Listen To Rock , Bollywood , Slow Songs And Need One With good BAse Though Im Not Bass Head...And Also Need one With Good Soundstage That Really Matters To me....Comfort Doesnt Matter To Me.........Yeah Im Taking My full Time..On These Things These Days.....I Just Hope It Just Pays My Work And research Whole These Days....And Moreover I Dont Have Any Idea Of how They Both Sound. .....IF I Had By Any Chance Could Demo These Two Headphones I Would Have Instantly Bought Those Headphones....But Im Just Handicapped In This Scenario So im just dependant On USer Reviews......


----------



## parvshell (Feb 3, 2012)

If still in Doubt........Got BASS in Ass,then i would suggest..have faith in SONY.......@ 80$ Checkout - Sony XB500 [Best] & others in series :

MDR-XB500 | Extra Bass Headphones - 40mm | Sony | Sony Store USA


Reviews:

Sony MDR-XB500 - Headphones | HeadRoom Audio

Sony MDR XB500 Overview & User Reviews - Headphones - CNET Reviews

Sony - Extra Bass Over-the-Ear Headphones - MDR-XB500

Then Reply ME ur BassThump FeedBack Enjoy!!


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 3, 2012)

parvshell said:


> If still in Doubt........Got BASS in Ass,then i would suggest..have faith in SONY.......@ 80$ Checkout - Sony XB500 [Best] & others in series :
> 
> MDR-XB500 | Extra Bass Headphones - 40mm | Sony | Sony Store USA
> 
> ...



U R Not Helping , U R Just Confusing Me More.....And I Dont Want Headphone with Extra Bass And I Just want Overall good Neutral Sound But With Decent Bass......


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2012)

Just visit pristinenote, go on a mumbai trip.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 3, 2012)

Faun said:


> Just visit pristinenote, go on a mumbai trip.



hahaha.......That Will Certainly Increased My Budget.......ahaha.....Yeah That Was A Very Useful Advice...

If In A week ATH-M50 Becomes Available And Will be Certainly Less Than Rs 8000 , then I Will Definitely buy That Otherwise I Will Go With Shure SRH 440 and That's Final...........


----------



## rahulyo (Feb 5, 2012)

Add JVC RX900  in ur list .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 5, 2012)

rahulyo said:


> Add JVC RX900  in ur list .



Don't confuse him more, he's already pulling his hairs


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 5, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Don't confuse him more, he's already pulling his hairs



haha...BINGO!!!!!!



rahulyo said:


> Add JVC RX900  in ur list .



Is their Any Online Dealers Selling This Headphones?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 5, 2012)

^Very difficult to find in India. I was in search of RX700, was available with lynx.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 6, 2012)

rahulyo said:


> Add JVC RX900  in ur list .



Totally unrealistic choice unless OP is going to import from outside IMO.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Very difficult to find in India. I was in search of RX700, was available with lynx.



Then Forget That I Was Just Asking For Knowlege Purpose......I m Final With Shure Srh 440 ....Will just Be Ordering in a Week.........and Did You Over With Burn in Of Your M20 Headphone......And How Come You Have Such A Vast Knowledge OF Headphones........?????


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 6, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> Then Forget That I Was Just Asking For Knowlege Purpose......I m Final With Shure Srh 440 ....Will just Be Ordering in a Week.........and Did You Over With Burn in Of Your M20 Headphone......*And How Come You Have Such A Vast Knowledge OF Headphones.*.......?????



 This just makes me laugh. Mate, I'm a total noob in audio department (seriously). Just that I was also searching for myself, I got some info en route.


----------



## parvshell (Feb 6, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> U R Not Helping , U R Just Confusing Me More.....And I Dont Want Headphone with Extra Bass And I Just want Overall good Neutral Sound But With Decent Bass......



lol,No mate m nt confusing you......Sony MDR XB 500 is highly praised...widely Tested.....Rocking Value for money{now under 50$}.....that too just nt for bass but overall (its just Bass is its Ace...it can easily put 300-400$ HP to shame)...Comfort levels are Superb with king size cushions .
Check out anywhere from Youtube to CNET,sony website.........any1......with more than 1-2 years experience with these.

I m giving you the Ultimate Solution.

Rest you can checkout for ur Pick & decide on ur own
HeadRoom: Stereo Headphones, Amps & DACs, Wireless, Noise Canceling, Ear Canal, Earbud, Audio Cables & Accessories


----------



## rahulyo (Feb 6, 2012)

I orderd RX700 frm Amazon.com. Got it within 1 week  .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 6, 2012)

rahulyo said:


> I orderd RX700 frm Amazon.com. Got it within 1 week  .



Final cost? I guess it was only available on amazon US.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> This just makes me laugh. Mate, I'm a total noob in audio department (seriously). Just that I was also searching for myself, I got some info en route.



.....I Just Felt That ...thats Y I said That......



parvshell said:


> lol,No mate m nt confusing you......Sony MDR XB 500 is highly praised...widely Tested.....Rocking Value for money{now under 50$}.....that too just nt for bass but overall (its just Bass is its Ace...it can easily put 300-400$ HP to shame)...Comfort levels are Superb with king size cushions .
> Check out anywhere from Youtube to CNET,sony website.........any1......with more than 1-2 years experience with these.
> 
> I m giving you the Ultimate Solution.
> ...


.

Ok Let Me Check and Research ......Thnx anyway For Suggestion........



rahulyo said:


> I orderd RX700 frm Amazon.com. Got it within 1 week  .



Yeah Bro What Was Ur final Cost In Indian Rupees?????


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 7, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> .....I Just Felt That ...thats Y I said That......



Thanks for that  Its my pleasure that I could help you


----------



## rahulyo (Feb 7, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Final cost? I guess it was only available on amazon US.



2500 including all (customs+octroi+shipping) tht time .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 7, 2012)

rahulyo said:


> 2500 including all (customs+octroi+shipping) tht time .



wtf!  My final cart cost was coming around 65$ !!

And what about warranty?


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 7, 2012)

rahulyo said:


> 2500 including all (customs+octroi+shipping) tht time .



Really It was That Cheap.......Great Man....And What Was its Actual Price in India ...Exluding Shipping and All That....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 7, 2012)

^3.5k


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 8, 2012)

Soon my ears getting  DT 990 pro 250 ohms.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 8, 2012)

^ 250 ohms ? 

Which amp you will be using?


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 8, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^3.5k



It Was less Than 3.5k In India And He Got It At 2.5k????????



NIGHTMARE said:


> Soon my ears getting  DT 990 pro 250 ohms.



Which One is That ?????


----------



## sukant (Feb 8, 2012)

250 Ohms :O  omg . Anyways supposed to be awesome headphones

@ricky
Those are beyerdynamic headphones.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 8, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^ 250 ohms ?
> 
> Which amp you will be using?



Waiting  for the release of the E17. For time being Behringer HA400 se kaam chalu ga.



sukant said:


> 250 Ohms :O  omg . Anyways supposed to be awesome headphones



Indeed, yes its.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 8, 2012)

rahulyo said:


> 2500 including all (customs+octroi+shipping) tht time .





dashing.sujay said:


> wtf!  My final cart cost was coming around 65$ !!
> 
> And what about warranty?



Bro's Im Getting Shure SRH 440 at Rs 5,130 From HomeShop18 and Im Getting Same From Amazon at 86$(approx Rs 4300) ...Is it Safe From There??..I Dont Know Shipping or Customs Are Including in This Or Not???..


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 9, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Thanks for that  Its my pleasure that I could help you



Bro haha...Sorry ....I Keep Coming To You Whenver I face Any Confusion or Problem regarding Headphones....(I Hope you Dont Mind)........How Will You Compare Sony Xb500 With Shure Srh 440????.....


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 19, 2012)

Can Someone please List Some Good Online Sites To Buy Some Quality Headphones in India?.....


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

M35 for bass. If you are ok with IEMs then Soundmagic E30, or Brainwavz M3 or M4.



ricky641b said:


> Can Someone please List Some Good Online Sites To Buy Some Quality Headphones in India?.....


ebay, pristinenote, theitdepot, flipkart(overpriced), and from abroad you can buy from MP4nation.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 21, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> Bro haha...Sorry ....I Keep Coming To You Whenver I face Any Confusion or Problem regarding Headphones....(I Hope you Dont Mind)........How Will You Compare Sony Xb500 With Shure Srh 440????.....



Its a my pleasure   Sorry for the late reply, currently off the net due to sad ISP. I can say about xb500, but not in comparison to shure 440 (don't know much about it) sorry 

Hoping to hear soon about your purchase 

And in your revised budget (4k), get a M35, later an amp, when you save enough.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 21, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Its a my pleasure   Sorry for the late reply, currently off the net due to sad ISP. I can say about xb500, but not in comparison to shure 440 (don't know much about it) sorry
> 
> Hoping to hear soon about your purchase
> 
> And in your revised budget (4k), get a M35, later an amp, when you save enough.



K..No Problem buddy!!!.. I was Just Confused About m35 vs ATH T500....Apparently im Not Able to find Enough Comparisons Or Reviews regarding ATH T500 and Im Getting M35 From Flipkart at Rs4000 and ATH T500 at Rs 4200....I know These Are Much Higher Price..Do U Know Anywhere Where i Can get Lower Price Than That...i Was Looking In hifimart Website....but Their is No Headphone Listed in that Category.. YEsterday i Checked it were having ATH m35 and ATH m50 and few others More...But Now They are Having no Headphones Under That Category!!!!



tkin said:


> M35 for bass. If you are ok with IEMs then Soundmagic E30, or Brainwavz M3 or M4.
> 
> 
> ebay, pristinenote, theitdepot, flipkart(overpriced), and from abroad you can buy from MP4nation.



M35 For Bass!!!!...Really Does It have Good BASS!!!!......No im Not Interested in IEM's At Least For Now!!!!.......


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> K..No Problem buddy!!!.. I was Just Confused About m35 vs ATH T500....Apparently im Not Able to find Enough Comparisons Or Reviews regarding ATH T500 and Im Getting M35 From Flipkart at Rs4000 and ATH T500 at Rs 4200....I know These Are Much Higher Price..Do U Know Anywhere Where i Can get Lower Price Than That...i Was Looking In hifimart Website....but Their is No Headphone Listed in that Category.. YEsterday i Checked it were having ATH m35 and ATH m50 and few others More...But Now They are Having no Headphones Under That Category!!!!


Sold out, so is from pristine note in ebay.

These 4 are the last M35 in india: *www.ebay.in/itm/Audio-Technica-ATH...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item41608755e4

Get em asap or wait for a few months until new stocks come.



ricky641b said:


> *M35 For Bass!!!!*...Really Does It have Good BASS!!!!......No im Not Interested in IEM's At Least For Now!!!!.......


Yes, bass.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 21, 2012)

tkin said:


> Sold out, so is from pristine note in ebay.
> 
> These 4 are the last M35 in india: *www.ebay.in/itm/Audio-Technica-ATH...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item41608755e4
> 
> ...



Audio Technica ATH-M35 3.5mm Connector Closed-back Dynamic Monitor Headphone

What About This Website...and Dat Too Free Shipping..u Only Mentioned this Website!!!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> Audio Technica ATH-M35 3.5mm Connector Closed-back Dynamic Monitor Headphone
> 
> What About This Website...and Dat Too Free Shipping..u Only Mentioned this Website!!!!


Its the same seller, its his ebay profile, the itwares website does not support credit/debit cards, so I gave the ebay link.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 21, 2012)

tkin said:


> Its the same seller, its his ebay profile, the itwares website does not support credit/debit cards, so I gave the ebay link.



No I Was Checking Out Their Website....Their It Was Option Of Credit/Debit Card In Payment Mode!!!!!

But Its A trusted Website na!!!!......Only I want To Clear One Thing..Their it Was Option Of Cash Deposit at ur Local HDFC or ICICI Bank!!!.....so I Wanted To Ask What Is The Process of This!!!!!

and 1 More Thing.....if I Buy From Amazon USA website!!!....Is their Any Loss or Harm in It??????


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> No I Was Checking Out Their Website....Their It Was Option Of Credit/Debit Card In Payment Mode!!!!!
> 
> But Its A trusted Website na!!!!......Only I want To Clear One Thing..Their it Was Option Of Cash Deposit at ur Local HDFC or ICICI Bank!!!.....so I Wanted To Ask What Is The Process of This!!!!!
> 
> and 1 More Thing.....if I Buy From Amazon USA website!!!....Is their Any Loss or Harm in It??????


Theitwares is a trusted website, you can buy from them.

Buying from amazon is a problem, high shipping cost, custom hassle etc, end price is 40% higher easily.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 21, 2012)

tkin said:


> Theitwares is a trusted website, you can buy from them.
> 
> Buying from amazon is a problem, high shipping cost, custom hassle etc, end price is 40% higher easily.



Oh...And Audio Technica Products Are Selling Out Very fast At All Websites!.....I Have to Order them Fast...before That Last 4 Pieces Are Also Gone!!!!!....


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> Oh...And Audio Technica Products Are Selling Out Very fast At All Websites!.....I Have to Order them Fast...before That Last 4 Pieces Are Also Gone!!!!!....


Good going.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 22, 2012)

tkin said:


> Good going.



Got Your M35......????


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

No, aramex will burn in eternal hell


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 22, 2012)

tkin said:


> No, aramex will burn in eternal hell



U Were Saying that u Will call In Their Office and Will Pick It By Urself so Wats Happened to That?????


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> U Were Saying that u Will call In Their Office and Will Pick It By Urself so Wats Happened to That?????


Apparently they have dispatched it with the courier, I called him, he said that he is coming, gave him my location, he is still coming, apparently. No sign of him yet, called pristinenote, they were very helpful(there is a bunch of bengali guys there) but aramex is f'n me sideways, I'll call the courier again at 7:30


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 22, 2012)

tkin said:


> Apparently they have dispatched it with the courier, I called him, he said that he is coming, gave him my location, he is still coming, apparently. No sign of him yet, called pristinenote, they were very helpful(there is a bunch of bengali guys there) but aramex is f'n me sideways, I'll call the courier again at 7:30



Now im Scared to Order !!!!!......


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> Now im Scared to Order !!!!!......


Ok, finally received it 

Had to drag that guy to my house, repeatedly calling him, and now I'm gonna murder Aramex, the box had my Address, Ph no. on top in big bold letters, pristine note is awesome though, less than 24 hrs dispatch, go ahead and buy, but if you buy from website ask them to ship via another courier.

Pics and mini review coming up.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 22, 2012)

tkin said:


> Ok, finally received it
> 
> Had to drag that guy to my house, repeatedly calling him, and now I'm gonna murder Aramex, the box had my Address, Ph no. on top in big bold letters, pristine note is awesome though, less than 24 hrs dispatch, go ahead and buy, but if you buy from website ask them to ship via another courier.
> 
> Pics and mini review coming up.



Congratzzz Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks, and wth am I cr@pping this thread? 

Sorry OP, I mistook this thread for mine, I'll move the rest of the discussion to my thread now, if you want you can ask mods to remove these comments to my thread.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 22, 2012)

tkin said:


> Thanks, and wth am I cr@pping this thread?
> 
> Sorry OP, I mistook this thread for mine, I'll move the rest of the discussion to my thread now, if you want you can ask mods to remove these comments to my thread.



hahaha.....No man Ur Not Crapping This thread!!.......No problem!!!!!.....haha....



tkin said:


> Thanks, and wth am I cr@pping this thread?
> 
> Sorry OP, I mistook this thread for mine, I'll move the rest of the discussion to my thread now, if you want you can ask mods to remove these comments to my thread.



Is it Worth Buying E5 from Here Fiio E5 earphone Volume Booster & Amplifier + Bass Boost + Free Sennheiser Cx55 | eBay

or shuld i Go For E6....coz with E5 i Wuld Get Earphones which i Also Wanted!!!!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> hahaha.....No man Ur Not Crapping This thread!!.......No problem!!!!!.....haha....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E5 is cr@p compared to E6, its a waste, get the E6 from here: FiiO E6 USB DAC Headphone Amplifier | eBay

And get this headphone: JVC Marshmallow - HA-FX34 (Black Color) | eBay


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 22, 2012)

tkin said:


> E5 is cr@p compared to E6, its a waste, get the E6 from here: FiiO E6 USB DAC Headphone Amplifier | eBay
> 
> And get this headphone: JVC Marshmallow - HA-FX34 (Black Color) | eBay



Does JVC have other sized Cups....Coz Normal Ones Dont Fit in my Ears!!!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> Does JVC have other sized Cups....Coz Normal Ones Dont Fit in my Ears!!!!


Not sure, what I do know is that Soundmagic PL30, E30 comes with a hoard of eartips, see if you can find any.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 23, 2012)

Just Ordered ATH-T500 From Flipkart.com and Fiio E6 Amp from Pristinenote's Ebay Store ....Total of Rs5600 ..I Know it Paid Extra...But i Wanted Cash On Delivery..as i tried With Debit Card Of My Friends On ebay but i Dont know each Time it was Giving Me Some Or Other Error!!!!..So It Pissed me Off!!!!!...Wuld be Expecting My Delivery Till 1st March!!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> Just Ordered ATH-T500 From Flipkart.com and Fiio E6 Amp from Pristinenote's Ebay Store ....Total of Rs5600 ..I Know it Paid Extra...But i Wanted Cash On Delivery..as i tried With Debit Card Of My Friends On ebay but i Dont know each Time it was Giving Me Some Or Other Error!!!!..So It Pissed me Off!!!!!...Wuld be Expecting My Delivery Till 1st March!!!


Flipkart one will reach in a few days max, PristineNotes delivery may take 4/5 days depending on location, if you live in a metro you will get it fast.

And congrats man, nice choice.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 24, 2012)

tkin said:


> Flipkart one will reach in a few days max, PristineNotes delivery may take 4/5 days depending on location, if you live in a metro you will get it fast.
> 
> And congrats man, nice choice.



Actually i was Going For M35 . and Arranged My Friend's Debit Card For That.and I was trying To Buy M35 from ebay that itwares store page..and I Dont Know each time it was Giving Me Some Error....so I Dropped That idea And Went For This.....and Thnx Really Boost My Confidence...Coz i Was Having Doubts that Did I Made Right Choice!!!!.....


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> Actually i was Going For M35 . and Arranged My Friend's Debit Card For That.and I was trying To Buy M35 from ebay that itwares store page..and I Dont Know each time it was Giving Me Some Error....so I Dropped That idea And Went For This.....and Thnx Really Boost My Confidence...Coz i Was Having Doubts that Did I Made Right Choice!!!!.....


Its good, my friend has it, you'll love it, specially since you have the amp to make up for the bass.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 24, 2012)

tkin said:


> Its good, my friend has it, you'll love it, specially since you have the amp to make up for the bass.



You Were saying Na..That u Will Listen To Ur Friends T500??Did U Listened to it..coz U Have Now M35 ..U will Be Able To Compare Better To it!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> You Were saying Na..That u Will Listen To Ur Friends T500??Did U Listened to it..coz U Have Now M35 ..U will Be Able To Compare Better To it!!


Actually, I want to, but he is a doc, and lives a bit far away(forum member mukherjee), he has some upcoming exams, so don't wanna bother him now, just enjoy your T500, they are good.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 24, 2012)

I m Just Having one Problem The portability issue is Really Confusing me!!!!! Coz M35 is Portable...Im not A Much Of A Traveller...but even i Go Sometimes..That Portable ones Will be Damn easy To Carry!!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> I m Just Having one Problem The portability issue is Really Confusing me!!!!! Coz M35 is Portable...Im not A Much Of A Traveller...but even i Go Sometimes..That Portable ones Will be Damn easy To Carry!!!


M35 is foldable, not so much portable, even folded it won't fit in your pocket, not in any one of them, headphones like Sennheiser PX series, Koss Portapro are truly portable, M35 is just easier to store in a bag and requires less space.

But it trades comfort for portability, the M35 is a lot less comfortable compared to hanging design like T500 or my old Siberia.

My ears begin to hurt after a few hours, so can't have both.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 24, 2012)

tkin said:


> M35 is foldable, not so much portable, even folded it won't fit in your pocket, not in any one of them, headphones like Sennheiser PX series, Koss Portapro are truly portable, M35 is just easier to store in a bag and requires less space.
> 
> But it trades comfort for portability, the M35 is a lot less comfortable compared to hanging design like T500 or my old Siberia.
> 
> My ears begin to hurt after a few hours, so can't have both.



i Dont Know I Would Be Able To buy Another Headphones In Some YEars or not...so I am really Looking In Long term ....That Wuld Really Help me..Carrying HP..in Bag..is really easy to carry anyway..so jus gone With M35..My head is Big...so People have Said That ATH T500 Wuld be Really Tight For Big Heads!!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> i Dont Know I Would Be Able To buy Another Headphones In Some YEars or not...so I am really Looking In Long term ....That Wuld Really Help me..Carrying HP..in Bag..is really easy to carry anyway..so jus gone With M35..My head is Big...so People have Said That ATH T500 Wuld be Really Tight For Big Heads!!!


If your head is big you would have hell with M35, it clamps down hard, but T500 hangs on your ears, so its a lot more comfortable, trust me, my experience with siberia had taught me, T500 will be lot more comfortable than M35, any day.

This headphone will serve you good for a long time.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 24, 2012)

After you have ordered, don't confuse yourself  Congrats btw


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 29, 2012)

I Got My Fiio E6 From Pristine Note...i have To Say it Was Pretty Fast i Ordered On 26th and on 27th I Got Sms That They Have Shipped and Today I Got That...I M Pretty Happy With Pristine Note.....But I yet To Have Try It Out My T500 HP!!!! ..Here Are Some Pics Of OK OK Quality!!!



Spoiler



*i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t461/ricky641b/IMG_0292.jpg

*i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t461/ricky641b/IMG_0291.jpg

*i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t461/ricky641b/IMG_0289.jpg

*i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t461/ricky641b/IMG_0290.jpg


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

Congrats, once you hook it up, and set it to EQ Mode II(Blue) you'll understand the difference.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah I Tried EQ2 With My Apple Earphones But I Didn't Found Any Great Difference I Will Try With My T500 When i Will Receive it...And Then Tell My Experience with it!!!..Although I Like This Device Such A Small Device..I Think Probably Smallest of My All Gadgets!!!!


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> Yeah I Tried EQ2 With My Apple Earphones But I Didn't Found Any Great Difference I Will Try With My T500 When i Will Receive it...And Then Tell My Experience with it!!!..Although I Like This Device Such A Small Device..I Think Probably Smallest of My All Gadgets!!!!


Try using some decent headphones, not apple cr@p, I heard difference with Soundmagic PL30(IEM), PortaPro, M35.


----------



## ricky641b (Mar 1, 2012)

Flipkart Is Very Late In delivering Products...It Always Delivers At The Last Day Of Expected Delivery..Tomorrow Is Last Day...Let me See When They Will Deliver it????....Hoping For The Best!!!!


----------



## ricky641b (Mar 2, 2012)

I Got My T500 headphones..Will Be Uploading Some Pix Tomorrow.....

Initially Imressions : When I Saw It First Time ...My First Rxn Was It is A Huge Headphone....
and About Sound Quality...Bass is Decent Not Punchy..But yeah It was Certainly What i Wanted!!!!.....Overall Pretty Amazing Sound......Not Very Comfortable Though...Cord IS Pretty Big Almost 11ft .....Finding Some Difficulty in Handling!!!!!.....


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> I Got My T500 headphones..Will Be Uploading Some Pix Tomorrow.....
> 
> Initially Imressions : When I Saw It First Time ...My First Rxn Was It is A Huge Headphone....
> and About Sound Quality...Bass is Decent Not Punchy..But yeah It was Certainly What i Wanted!!!!.....Overall Pretty Amazing Sound......Not Very Comfortable Though...Cord IS Pretty Big Almost 11ft .....Finding Some Difficulty in Handling!!!!!.....


Good purchase, pics please.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 3, 2012)

Tkin I manage to get the warranty in India of my Hp, it has been already directly shipped from Germany Beyerdynamic. Soon I will create a thread, so it will help other but firstly I have to ask the source if he is comfortable or not. How is beyerdynamic market in India, people like it or not ?


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Tkin I manage to get the warranty in India of my Hp, it has been already directly shipped from Germany Beyerdynamic. Soon I will create a thread, so it will help other but firstly I have to ask the source if he is comfortable or not. How is beyerdynamic market in India, people like it or not ?


Most people have never heard of it, why? Its all, SONY, SENNHEISER OMGWTFBBQ, people have the audacity to compare sub 2k sony IEMs with my PL30s, or cheap zebronics HP with Portapros, but EVERYONE in this forum, atleast the knowledgeable kind love Beyerdynamic(I love them, want one next year), so we would love a review, please go ahead


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm thinking to take beyerdynamic distributorship in India. Let's see long way to go.


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> I'm thinking to take beyerdynamic distributorship in India. Let's see long way to go.


Oh wow, dunno what to say man, very good idea, but do be careful, if it does not sale well, well you know the rest, see if you can parties like Flipkart interested, also join TE and Erodov, most buyers will come from there, and facebook and lastly ebay india(do be careful about ratings).

*ALL THE BEST and GODSPEED.*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 3, 2012)

tkin said:


> Oh wow, dunno what to say man, very good idea, but do be careful, if it does not sale well, well you know the rest, see if you can parties like Flipkart interested, also join TE and Erodov, most buyers will come from there, and facebook and lastly ebay india(do be careful about ratings).
> 
> *ALL THE BEST and GODSPEED.*



Thanks buddy, that what I'm thinking. India ebay sucks big time chutiya's are sitting behind desk and top level management.


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Thanks buddy, that what I'm thinking. India ebay sucks big time chutiya's are sitting behind desk and top level management.


Problem is with customers, I have a friend, who is a b@st@rd, he buys stuff from ebay and gives them mediocre reviews, once he got a stuff in 2 days flat and gave 3 star in all categories, these guys ruin everything. Then theres the cheaters and kleptos.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 4, 2012)

tkin said:


> Problem is with customers, I have a friend, who is a b@st@rd, he buys stuff from ebay and gives them mediocre reviews, once he got a stuff in 2 days flat and gave 3 star in all categories, these guys ruin everything. Then theres the cheaters and kleptos.



Really I don't know customer doing this type of thing,


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Really I don't know customer doing this type of thing,


There are some of these guys, they try to make the sellers miserable, so my rule no.1, never sell in ebay unless you have a very large inventory and support, start in forums, follow pristine notes success.


----------



## ricky641b (Mar 4, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> I'm thinking to take beyerdynamic distributorship in India. Let's see long way to go.



Best Of Luck Man. Wwow If U Really Do That This Will Certainly Become History And Ur Name Will Be Written In The Pages of that.....lol....Sorry Just Joking.....I Hope You May get The Distributorship...GOD BLESS YOU!!!!!!!

Here are some Pix Clicked From iPod So Ok Ok Quality.....



Spoiler



*i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t461/ricky641b/IMG_0293.jpg

*i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t461/ricky641b/IMG_0294.jpg

*i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t461/ricky641b/IMG_0295.jpg

*i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t461/ricky641b/IMG_0297.jpg
*i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t461/ricky641b/IMG_0296.jpg



And Thnx Tkin For Suggesting Me To Buy T500 i Love it.....And Dont Regret Anything.....Thnx Again And All The Users who Posted Different Suggestions....I Really Cherish u All.....!!!!!!


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice pics, enjoy gaming.


----------



## ricky641b (Mar 4, 2012)

tkin said:


> Nice pics, enjoy gaming.




Gaming...I did Not buy That For Gaming.....I Listen To Music....And Im Listening To it....Anyways THnx.....


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> Gaming...I did Not buy That For Gaming.....I Listen To Music....And Im Listening To it....Anyways THnx.....


Same, good for both.


----------



## ricky641b (Mar 4, 2012)

tkin said:


> Same, good for both.



Oh..Oh....kkk...ANd Congrats For ur Koss Porta Pro....BTW At What Price u Bought that and From Where?????


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> Oh..Oh....kkk...ANd Congrats For ur Koss Porta Pro....BTW At What Price u Bought that and From Where?????


Bought it for 4k from Applestore, had to pay the premium, applestore was the only place where I could find it, but worth the price.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats ricky, finally you got it


----------



## ricky641b (Mar 5, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Congrats ricky, finally you got it



hahah.... hell Yeah.......After 2 Months Of HEad Bagging all Over The Internet and Different Forums , and Did Nothing Else Resulted in Buying T500 ...And Im Very happy With It...and Also Big Thnx to you u Were Very Helpful In this very Short  Trip!!!!!!


----------



## sukant (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice finally you bought from PristineNote  , enjoy your headphones .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 6, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> hahah.... hell Yeah.......After 2 Months Of HEad Bagging all Over The Internet and Different Forums , and Did Nothing Else Resulted in Buying T500 ...And Im Very happy With It...and Also Big Thnx to you u Were Very Helpful In this very Short  Trip!!!!!!



Anytime bro


----------

